# Extra long hose for Nilfisk C110



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

At present I use a garden hosepipe connected to a tap at the side of my house. This then goes out to the front garden where I then connect it to my pressure washer.

It's a bit of a faff with so many pipes around and things get tangled up a lot during washing. However I have to do this as there's a fair distance to get to my car in the front garden.

Could I potentially eliminate the garden hosepipe completely and buy a very long hose for the C110?

I could then leave the C110 by the outside tap - I guess I'll still need a short length of garden hose connector to connect it to the tap.

I think I'd need at least 20m of hose on the C110 to make this work, but it could save me a lot of hassle. Of course, I'd have to sort power out for the washer but that's quite easy to do. I'm looking at better ease of use of the C110.

If I were to do this, what's the softest and most flexible hose replacements for the C110 I can get in 20m or more lengths?


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Check out qwashers on eBay. Think he does up to 20m hoses. I have a 10m one and it's excellent quality. Doesn't kink and good weight so it stays to the floor.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

DrEskimo said:


> Check out qwashers on eBay. Think he does up to 20m hoses. I have a 10m one and it's excellent quality. Doesn't kink and good weight so it stays to the floor.


Sorry for the hijacking, but do you know anywhere that does K hoses:thumb:


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

DrEskimo said:


> Check out qwashers on eBay. Think he does up to 20m hoses. I have a 10m one and it's excellent quality. Doesn't kink and good weight so it stays to the floor.


Cheers, mate. Will do.

How heavy are these hoses? Would a 20m one still be okay to lift and coil up easily? And how about the flexibility?

I think this could make washing the car a lot easier because at the moment I have to drag the C110 around the car with me and it's unwieldy.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

chongo said:


> Sorry for the hijacking, but do you know anywhere that does K hoses:thumb:


Yup qwasher does the K series too!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/KARCHER-E...BER-1W-/170897303273?var=&hash=item6d79b627cd



evoke said:


> Cheers, mate. Will do.
> 
> How heavy are these hoses? Would a 20m one still be okay to lift and coil up easily? And how about the flexibility?
> 
> I think this could make washing the car a lot easier because at the moment I have to drag the C110 around the car with me and it's unwieldy.


Yea it will be fine. I can still wind mine up around the hose reel (i have the C110, but the titan edition with the hose reel). They are a million times better than the standard hose. Best upgrade you can do. Can walk around the car with it with ease :thumb:


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

chongo said:


> Sorry for the hijacking, but do you know anywhere that does K hoses:thumb:


How about this Chongo: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Heavy...-K-Series-C-Clip-4-6-8-10-Metre-/230780863130

Direct hoses: http://www.directhoses.net/collections/hoses <--- mixed reviews on DW

qwashers: http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/qwashers/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from= 
Quite a few good reviews on DW for qwashers. Their hoses are a bit more expensive than direct hoses though


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i wouldnt use direct hoses after reading a lot of bad things about them on here!
got my hose from qwashers on ebay
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/qwashers/_i.html?_nkw=c110&submit=Search&_sid=213105253
extension type is what the end of the plastic one you have now clips in to and not what you want you want the other type


----------



## Chris H1 (Jan 30, 2016)

I was in a similar position with our outside tap being in the back garden so I just bought a length of decent garden hose & laid it permanantly out of sight around the garden/side of garage to front drive where its tucked away out of view to grab whenever. 

HTH


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i wouldnt use direct hoses after reading a lot of bad things about them on here!
> got my hose from qwashers on ebay
> http://stores.ebay.co.uk/qwashers/_i.html?_nkw=c110&submit=Search&_sid=213105253
> extension type is what the end of the plastic one you have now clips in to and not what you want you want the other type


I've never had any issues with their actual product, their hoses for example are pretty good, it's just they seem to be a bit slow to respond sometimes.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

I ordered this for mine
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NILFISK-J...SE-REEL-20M-/181973726959?hash=item2a5e7ab6ef
And I'm very happy with it. I did like Chris H1 above has said and hide a hose before I got it.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

evoke said:


> At present I use a garden hosepipe connected to a tap at the side of my house. This then goes out to the front garden where I then connect it to my pressure washer.
> 
> It's a bit of a faff with so many pipes around and things get tangled up a lot during washing. However I have to do this as there's a fair distance to get to my car in the front garden.
> 
> ...


I bought my 15 metre extension from this seller - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/20-Metre-...134406?hash=item35d4200306:g:7o8AAOSwBP9UV4ED

These length extension hoses on ebay are all hard wearing. They won't knot and are so much better than the standard 6 metre hose you get with most pressure washers you get these days. They're not soft and it's better that way as they should last a lifetime.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice, everyone. I think I'll order a 20m hose shortly.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Aaaaaaargh! I should have ordered from Qwashers on eBay.

Instead, I ordered a Nilfisk style replacement Thermo-Rubber PHD LONGLIFE 20m hose directly from Directhoses and received a hose that's similar to the one that comes with my Nilfisk - hard and shiny plastic. I was expecting a rubber hose that would be soft, malleable and lie flat. Very disappointed and £50 down the drain.

I only ordered because of the very quick delivery and slightly cheaper price than Qwashers.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

evoke said:


> Aaaaaaargh! I should have ordered from Qwashers on eBay.
> 
> Instead, I ordered a Nilfisk style replacement Thermo-Rubber PHD LONGLIFE 20m hose directly from Directhoses and received a hose that's similar to the one that comes with my Nilfisk - hard and shiny plastic. I was expecting a rubber hose that would be soft, malleable and lie flat. Very disappointed and £50 down the drain.
> 
> I only ordered because of the very quick delivery and slightly cheaper price than Qwashers.


Just return it for a refund, although having looked on their website the hoses do look like rubber ones to me.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

There's no way to contact Directhoses apart from an email address. I've tried to find a phone number, but no luck.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Depending which site google directs you to the address could be:

DirectHoses Ltd
Unit 1 (or Unit 5)
Century Business Centre
Century Park
Rotherham
S Yorks.
S63 5DA

There's also a phone number - 01709 300 210

Good luck getting this sorted.


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

Phoning direct hoses it a bit of a pain in my experience, with him never answering or messaging me back saying something along the lines of 'I'm in a meeting' to be a complete stranger..

Though they are local to me and I popped down one day and bought an 8 meter extension for my Karcher K2..

Worked a treat for 3 weeks then I got fed up of coiling it up as when it came to doing one of the other it was all tangled and twisted when pulling it out, despite putting it away correctly.

I then messaged a polish bloke off eBay.. can't recall the name that sells the pressure reels and hoses as a package.. 

£110 got me a reel and a 15m hose and an adapter to attach it straight to my karcher nozzle which eliminated the crappy karcher plastic hose.. 

I then daisy chained my 8m hose from direct hoses onto the 15m hose which worked a treat and plumbed my karcher in all connected up to the mains and on the tap.. all I have to do it turn the power on, turn the tap on, and pull the hose out and away I go.. hose real is mounted to the wall makes it a doddle to pull out and wind up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

legend139 said:


> I then messaged a polish bloke off eBay.. can't recall the name that sells the pressure reels and hoses as a package..


Was it one from this seller ?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hose-Reel...Kranzle-Wap-/281597835769?hash=item419089f9f9

I've been umming and ahring about one of these for a while. If its the same one can you report back on the quality please.


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

evoke said:


> Aaaaaaargh! I should have ordered from Qwashers on eBay.
> 
> Instead, I ordered a Nilfisk style replacement Thermo-Rubber PHD LONGLIFE 20m hose directly from Directhoses and received a hose that's similar to the one that comes with my Nilfisk - hard and shiny plastic. I was expecting a rubber hose that would be soft, malleable and lie flat. Very disappointed and £50 down the drain.
> 
> I only ordered because of the very quick delivery and slightly cheaper price than Qwashers.


Did exactly the same as you mate, returned it and then spent my money with QWashers. It's much better than the Directhoses hose but still not 100% what I was hoping for/expected.


----------



## legend139 (Oct 18, 2015)

dholdi said:


> Was it one from this seller ?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hose-Reel...Kranzle-Wap-/281597835769?hash=item419089f9f9
> 
> I've been umming and ahring about one of these for a while. If its the same one can you report back on the quality please.


That's the one mate.. 
Don't just buy it now on the first thing you see though.. eBay message the bloke and tell him exactly what you are after and he will advice / trailer a kit for you, which saved me a good £15 or so.. messaging is pretty slow but least you get exactly what you are after..

Can't complain on quality, top work, very robust for a DIY and possibly even professional work if you ask me.. the offer I went for is the reel hose; 15m hose & 2m connection hose.. which was around £110 posted, Link below
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/282081268390

The 15m hose is steel braided, he might offer you an alternative 25m plastic for the same price.. obviously I declined that one because I had the 8m extension I bought from direct hose and I wasn't sure on he quality as from the karcher plastic hose was rubbish so didn't want to add risk of a crap hose..

Only thing I'd subjects is to use PTFE on all the threads, took about 3 months before mine started to leak so I put PTFE on them, and make sure to release the pressure after reeling the hose back in..

Only issue I have found is the fact that the hose is so long the hose needs 'bleeding' of air prior to actually powering pressure washer up when starting for the initial start of cleaning you're car.. so simple case of running water through the hose by releasing the trigger before turning the pressure washer on.. this could just be a problem with my pressure washer been only a K2 compact

report back if you decide on it and show you're set up when it's plumped in 

I've been meaning to post my set up for a while so will do when I'm back from abroad

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Legend, that's really useful.
Might get one with my birthday money which is coming up soon 
Don't hold your breath for pics tho, got a lot of diy to get thru first


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

legend139 said:


> That's the one mate..
> Don't just buy it now on the first thing you see though.. eBay message the bloke and tell him exactly what you are after and he will advice / trailer a kit for you, which saved me a good £15 or so.. messaging is pretty slow but least you get exactly what you are after..
> 
> Can't complain on quality, top work, very robust for a DIY and possibly even professional work if you ask me.. the offer I went for is the reel hose; 15m hose & 2m connection hose.. which was around £110 posted, Link below
> ...


Some great information and help there

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

Just updating this thread. In the end Directhoses inadvertently sent me the wrong pressure hose. After some email exchanges, the correct long life rubber hose was delivered and the incorrect one was collected.

What a difference! It's a high quality hose. The fitting on the pressure washer vody (Nilfisk C110) needs to be done with care. It took me a few attempts to line up the connectors and screw it in.

The lance end just clips on.

The hose lays nice and flat and there were no leaks. It's great to use and saves me from getting tangled up and having to haul the C110 around the car.

I ordered the 20m hose so it's quite heavy. It takes a while to uncoil but it does mean that I can leave the pressure washer near the outside tap. The just is just enough to wash my car so there's no spare loops to trip over.

Overall, putting the initial delivery error aside, I'm delighted with this hose.


----------



## Jonny_McC (Apr 19, 2010)

I bought a 15m extension for my nilfisk from directhoses and its been great. Like evoke says, long life rubber hose, lies flat and lets me keep my C110 in the garage and just pull out the lance.

Only issue is when it is brand new it still wants to coil but it straightens out after a few uses. 

J


----------

